# Chicken Head



## jjjimi84 (May 24, 2020)

Here is my latest painted pedal, built on May 5th and painted only 19 days later on the 24th. This is a huge deal for me because usually I take forever to get anything done and it marks the first time I took pictures along the way to detail my steps with painting. 

Here is the first step, I sketch the initial drawing using acrylic black paint and a 18/0 fine liner brush. I also do the lettering at this point.






Next up is the primary color that I fill in and hope to dry so I don't completely smudge it later, I also fill in around the lettering.





Next stage is filling in the other colors and the outer boarder of the lettering. I then took it upon myself to smudge the bottom right corner.





Here is the stage where i start the different shades and paint mixing to make it look less boring. I also did not like the color of the beak and changed that. 





Final step is the line work, putting on the final touches and the last of the lettering.





Here is a better picture of the end result.





And the obligatory gutshot.





In total I think this took about two hours to complete, hope you all like it.


----------



## yanivt (May 24, 2020)

This is brilliant!
You don't cover with clear coat for protection?


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 24, 2020)

yanivt said:


> This is brilliant!
> You don't cover with clear coat for protection?



Yes I will but I like to work in larger batches when it comes to clear coat. I usually use epoxy pour but am experimenting with different texhniques.


----------



## cooder (May 24, 2020)

jjjimi84 said:


> Yes I will but I like to work in larger batches when it comes to clear coat. I usually use epoxy pour but am experimenting with different texhniques.


To do the clear coating 'post humus' you'll have to take everything out I guess?
Very sweet look!


----------



## Barry (May 24, 2020)

Wow that's some talent there


----------



## jjjimi84 (May 24, 2020)

cooder said:


> To do the clear coating 'post humus' you'll have to take everything out I guess?
> Very sweet look!



Yeah, my process is very long division. I populate my boards and order whatever I dont have in stock. Then I spend a day drilling and then bagging out every pedal. Once I get around to building one it comes together quickly. Then it goes on the shelf until I get motivated to paint, once painted and there are about six ready I take them all back apart and tape the insides to start the epoxy pour.

At this time I do any mods on any circuit or debug. Then three days later I redrill the epoxy holes and reassemble. The new process I have been using is air brushing on a clear coat, which keeps the details of the paint but is kinda finicky much like rattle can clear coat.

So complete long division but it works for me.


----------



## chongmagic (May 24, 2020)

Love the artwork as usual.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 25, 2020)

Amazing artwork.  Such talent!  Thanks for showing us the step-by-step, quite interesting and all that much more impressive.


----------

